

Ten Years Later, A Third Google "Founder" Comes Out Of The Woodwork - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/23/ten-years-later-a-third-google-founder-comes-out-of-the-woodwork/

======
einarvollset
Sorry, this story is utter shit. Having worked in academia I know there's not
a single grad student who don't want their name on _ANY_ paper.

~~~
volida
also it sounds strange that he sais if they put his name on a paper it would
be a commitment to finish the Google project...

It sounds strange but maybe what he means is that they may have asked him to
commit in order to put his name on the paper?

So, assuming he rejected their offer, he has no right to claim anything.

------
rw
Author admits that he hasn't heard back from _any_ party involved. TC has a
very high standard for investigative reporting...

~~~
Hexstream
Why miss such a good opportunity for traffic?

"BREAKING NEWS!!! Ten Years Later, A "Third" Google Founder Comes Out Of The
Woodwork. _Don't miss the touching story of the hero who helped fund Google
then never got proper recognition!_

(later...)

BREAKING NEWS!!! "Third" Google "Founder" EXPOSED as a HOAX! _Read all about
the impostor who spurred lots of SHOCKING controversy earlier this week!_ "

------
psyklic
If he and Google's founders were friends, why didn't he stay in touch with
them throughout the formation of their company? Why suddenly contact them ten
years later?

In any case, it seems he just wasn't willing to take the risk and so can
hardly be called "founder" ...

------
norman
I hope we can all come together in ignoring this guy. This really deserves no
attention whatsoever. If he manages to stir enough controsversy he might get
paid in a settlement and that'd be really sad.

------
kajecounterhack
He sounds like the crazy man who interrupted the 2004 olympic marathon because
he claimed the world was ending.

~~~
baboso
has nothing to do with this what are you talking about

------
tlrobinson
Sorry, but if you were really so instrumental in creating Google and didn't
get any credit for it then you did _something_ wrong, whether it was
abandoning the somewhat risky startup life to pursue the less risky PhD, or
whatever.

~~~
skolos
PhD is not less risky, it is just perceived this way by PhD students since
they have too much contact with tenured professors.

------
pmorici
Wasn't Google originally called "BackRub" and didn't the idea for ad-words
which this guy is claiming to have helped them hash out not come along until
after the search engine was a success?

------
schtog
Maybe TC should first get the whole story then post stuff like this instead of
just giving possible hoaxes media space.

------
baboso
how is it posssible to not say anything for 10 years and suddenly out of
nowhere come with the news. well there should be some sort of proof he can
show....Its sad..but if you left...hey if you don't jump in a train sometimes
it will leave you behind....

------
baboso
techcrunch just did this to get more hits and visits to their website.
suckersssssssss

------
gojomo
Sounds batty. A PhD student _didn't_ want his name on a paper? Lost emails?
Discursions about family educational dreams?

What were Hubert Chang's other papers? What was his PhD thesis about?

~~~
eugenejen
His Ph.D. thesis is in [http://www.cs.nyu.edu/web/Research/Theses/hung-
hsien_chang.p...](http://www.cs.nyu.edu/web/Research/Theses/hung-
hsien_chang.pdf)

Hung-Hsien, Chang Enriched Content: Concept, Architecture, Implementation, and
Applications

I went to the NYU CS Grad at the same time with him. I never heard this story
from him.

------
dustineichler
their should be a statute of limitation on this sort of thing.

------
Allocator2008
"Tough titty said the kitty". :-)

If this individual elected to pursue his PhD work instead of carrying on with
google, then he hasn't a right to complain that he is not getting the
"recognition" he feels he deserved.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Youtube had a third founder who pursued his PHD as well instead of being
involved in the daily activities. Apparently he was still a consultant of some
sort. But at the end he cashed in a few millions when the company was
acquired.

------
schtog
This is when I really wish there was a downvote for threads.

